# A sewing thought



## Lee242 (Nov 6, 2016)

Any one ever make a wallet for men?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2016)

You didn't explain what you have in mind. There are wallets and there are wallets -- this question is like someone asking "what's wrong with my soap?" and not giving any more detail than that. What do you want?


----------



## Lee242 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bi fold men's Standard With the card holder slots no pictures holders.
I do have a reason for asking.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2016)

"...I do have a reason for asking. ..."

Yes, I can see that. All I'm saying is you'll be less frustrated and get better answers if you ask a clear, detailed question.


----------



## Lee242 (Nov 6, 2016)

Would any body be interested in making one?


----------



## Lee242 (Nov 9, 2016)

No interest, So I guess I won't post a pattern for it. If there is interest I may post it.
Thanks for the come backs.


----------



## artemis (Nov 9, 2016)

Lee242 said:


> No interest, So I guess I won't post a pattern for it. If there is interest I may post it.
> Thanks for the come backs.



OH! I thought you were looking for someone who would be interested in making one FOR you. I didn't realize you were offering something.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 10, 2016)

artemis said:


> OH! I thought you were looking for someone who would be interested in making one FOR you. I didn't realize you were offering something.



Me too. It was a rather cryptic sounding message.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 10, 2016)

I agree your message was very cryptic and not clear.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 10, 2016)

Lee242 said:


> No interest, So I guess I won't post a pattern for it. If there is interest I may post it....



If you want something, doesn't it make sense to clearly explain what you want? And preferably in a way that doesn't sound borderline annoyed or petulant? I don't get why this needs to be such a mystery.


----------



## Lee242 (Nov 10, 2016)

I just did the pattern and wasn't sure how it would turn so I didn't want to put the cart be for the horse. It is not bad. Made it out of vinyl. But it could be made out of material too.


----------



## HappyGoNaturally (Nov 10, 2016)

I would think that sewing a wallet, any wallet, would be a challenge for me ... never even thought of it!  It's nice to know, however, that some people are able to do that.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 11, 2016)

I would be interested in seeing the finished product if you'd like to share a pic with us?


----------

